# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Jenis koi yg cocok buat kolam indoor

## Katak hijau

Hallo all 
Mohon petunjuknya suhu2 semua
Saya niubi mau main koi. Kolam saya indoor
Jenis koi apa ya suhu yg cocok untuk kolam indoor? Supaya warna koi tidak memudar bagaimana caranya?
Makasihh

----------

